# Neuer Monitor (24/27 Zoll) für schon älteren PC



## Toshii (4. Oktober 2020)

*Neuer Monitor (24/27 Zoll) für schon älteren PC*

Hallo zusammen,

da mein schon sehr in die Jahre gekommener Monitor (LG Flatron 2252TQ) nun so langsam den Geist aufgibt, wollte ich mich nach einem Nachfolger umschauen.

Der Monitor soll für Filme, Office, aber auch viel zum Zocken genutzt werden.

Nun schwanke ich zwischen 24 und 27 Zoll Größe – und bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich eine Auflösung Richtung WQHD bei mir „lohnt“.
Mein PC wurde vor 5 Jahren zusammengebaut (Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, GTX970, 16 GB DDR3) und die momentan genutzte Auflösung meines aktuellen Monitors lag mit 1680x1050 sogar noch unter Full-HD.

Daher reicht mir wahrscheinlich sogar ein Monitor mit Full-HD Aufllösung, auch, weil ich wohl erst frühestens im kommenden Jahr Komponenten wie GPU (+ evtl. CPU/Mainboard/RAM) austauschen werde, wenn die neue Grafikkartengeneration draußen und auch verfügbar ist und bis dahin soll meine gute alte GTX970 das noch schaffen (bei WQHD wohl utopisch).

Da ich auch kaum noch Shooter zocke, braucht es wohl auch kein 144Hz Monitor sein. Schlierenfreies Spielen reicht da vollkommen aus.

Nun habe ich in den Tesberichten viel Gutes über den LG 27BK550Y-B gelesen – nur im Bereich Gaming sind die Aussagen zwiegespalten. https://www.testberichte.de/p/lg-tests/27bk550y-b-testbericht.html

Ich möchte nur keinen Curved Monitor, ansonsten bin ich für alle eure Vorschläge/Einschätzungen sehr dankbar! Was meint ihr?


----------



## SamuraiKartoffel (5. Oktober 2020)

Nein! Ich kann nur davon abraten hier am falschen Ende zu sparen, gerade auch ältere Games lassen durchaus problemlos eine WQHD-Auflösung mit einer GTX 970 zu. Wenn du primär entspanntes zocken bevorzugst, also beste Qualität nutzen möchtest, sollte es ein IPS-Panel sein, für schnelleres Competitiongameplay, ein VA-Panel. Weiterhin minimum 27 zoll, gerade wenn du lieber Off als on spielst, eher sogar 32. Ich such mal was raus für dich, was sagt der Geldbeutel denn so bei dir?

https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=6135...IH7_2NdzYXiqPEwQ3PnbV-3w7OXyTbahoCm7MQAvD_BwE  Das hier wäre meine kleiner Geldbeutel-Empfehlung.  WQHD;IPS;75HZ; und 27 zoll

Da du allerdings ein Upgrade planst würde ich ganz klar nicht am Monitor sparen, das ist ein Fehler der allzu oft gemacht wird. Denke klar darüber nach was du willst. Entweder Storygames dann 4K @60Hz oder den Kompromiss WQHD mit 144Hz bzw. IPS oder VA.


----------



## Toshii (5. Oktober 2020)

Schonmal danke für die Einschätzung! 

Ich wollte ungern über 250€ für den Monitor hinausgehen, von daher passt die untere Preiskategorie sehr gut  

Was mich halt immer etwas zögern lässt vor WQHD ist der Zusammenhang zwischen potenter GPU und hoher Auflösung. Meine GTX970 wird da wahrscheinlich schon extrem ins Schwitzen kommen (Full-HD war damals das höchste der Gefühle). Und ich warte für das Upgrade auf eine gute RTX3060 (hoffentlich mit 8GB).

Ich schätze mal, dass z.B. ein Witcher 3 Durchlauf in WQHD mit der aktuellen GraKa nicht mehr so wirklich drin ist, oder? Und 32 Zoll wäre mir definitv zu groß, da bräuchte ich zum Monitor viel mehr Abstand (selbst mit Maske xD)

Ansonsten sieht der vorgeschlagene Monitor schon sehr gut aus...


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2020)

Toshii schrieb:


> Schonmal danke für die Einschätzung!
> 
> Ich wollte ungern über 250€ für den Monitor hinausgehen, von daher passt die untere Preiskategorie sehr gut
> 
> ...



Witcher 3 ist ziemlich leistungshungrig - du kannst aber ungefähr vorhersagen, wie es bei Dir laufen könnte. Du solltest UNGEFÄHR 1/3 der FPS abziehen, d.h. hast du jetzt 90 FPS bei den Details, die du gern hättest, werden es 60 FPS sein. Hast du jetzt 60 FPS, werden es halt 40 FPS sein usw. Da du aber bei WHQD ja wiederum das feinere Bild hast, kannst du bei den Details wiederum ein wenig zurückdrehen und hast trotzdem ein insgesamt schöneres Bild. UND du kannst ja auch trotz WQHD-Monitor das Spiel nur in Full-HD rechnen lassen.

Aber ein WQHD-Monitor kostet halt mehr als ein gleichguter Full-HD-Monitor. Ein für den Preis ganz ordentlicher mir WQHD unter 250€ wäre zB der heir https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0789D843P  oder https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08FRJ1QCN  oder https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07YM7X9R8

Nen Monitor behält man normalerweise sehr lange, da würde ich lieber WQHD nehmen. Wie gesagt: Man kann die Games ja auch in Full-HD spielen, und der Monitor oder Windows "rechnet" es hoch.


----------



## Toshii (8. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Witcher 3 ist ziemlich leistungshungrig - du kannst aber ungefähr vorhersagen, wie es bei Dir laufen könnte. Du solltest UNGEFÄHR 1/3 der FPS abziehen, d.h. hast du jetzt 90 FPS bei den Details, die du gern hättest, werden es 60 FPS sein. Hast du jetzt 60 FPS, werden es halt 40 FPS sein usw. Da du aber bei WHQD ja wiederum das feinere Bild hast, kannst du bei den Details wiederum ein wenig zurückdrehen und hast trotzdem ein insgesamt schöneres Bild. UND du kannst ja auch trotz WQHD-Monitor das Spiel nur in Full-HD rechnen lassen.
> 
> Aber ein WQHD-Monitor kostet halt mehr als ein gleichguter Full-HD-Monitor. Ein für den Preis ganz ordentlicher mir WQHD unter 250€ wäre zB der heir https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0789D843P  oder https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08FRJ1QCN  oder https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07YM7X9R8
> 
> Nen Monitor behält man normalerweise sehr lange, da würde ich lieber WQHD nehmen. Wie gesagt: Man kann die Games ja auch in Full-HD spielen, und der Monitor oder Windows "rechnet" es hoch.



Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung! Entschuldigt, dass ich mich erst heute melde, es ist eine wahnsinnig anstrengende Woche bei mir und jetzt ist der erste ruhigere Moment.

Der optische am besten aussehende Dell Monitor fällt leider durch die fehlenden Verstellmöglichkeiten weg. Der ASUS Monitor wird viel gelobt, sieht aber etwas „klobig“ aus und hat das Verhältnis 16:9.  (Edit: Ich habe gerade das "DS"-Modell von Dell bei MM etc. gefunden für 243€, welches verstellbar ist, daher ist er doch wieder im Rennen )

Kann das irgendwo problematisch sein? (kenne mich da nicht so aus) - Auch nutzt der Viewsonic LCD und der ASUS LED - gibt es da Vor-/Nachteile?

Der Viewsonic sieht wieder besser aus, scheint aber laut der Bewertungen gerne auch mal Probleme zu machen (wird häufig als unscharf empfunden).

Rein optisch sagt mir also der Viewsoic wesentlich mehr zu, der ASUS wäre wohl aber die bessere „Vernunftswahl“ (edit: Und nun ist auch der Dell wieder im Rennen) – ich bin verwirrt 

Was meint ihr (gerade auch zum Seitenverhältnis 16:9)? Oder vielleicht habt ihr ja selbst Erfahrungen mit einem dieser 3 Monitore…


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2020)

Toshii schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung! Entschuldigt, dass ich mich erst heute melde, es ist eine wahnsinnig anstrengende Woche bei mir und jetzt ist der erste ruhigere Moment.
> 
> Der optische am besten aussehende Dell Monitor fällt leider durch die fehlenden Verstellmöglichkeiten weg. Der ASUS Monitor wird viel gelobt, sieht aber etwas „klobig“ aus und hat das Verhältnis 16:9.  (Edit: Ich habe gerade das "DS"-Modell von Dell bei MM etc. gefunden für 243€, welches verstellbar ist, daher ist er doch wieder im Rennen )
> 
> Kann das irgendwo problematisch sein? (kenne mich da nicht so aus)


 Was meinst du damit? ^^  16:9 haben die alle, das ist das Standardformat.





> - Auch nutzt der Viewsonic LCD und der ASUS LED - gibt es da Vor-/Nachteile?


 Damit ist sicher eigentlich beides das gleiche gemeint. LED ist eine bestimmte Art von LCD, d.h. jeder LED ist immer auch ein LCD. 

idr macht Dell immer gute Monitore - aber du kannst ja auch den "schönsten" einfach mal ausprobieren. Falls es gar nicht passt, darfst du den ja zurücksenden.


----------



## Toshii (9. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? ^^  16:9 haben die alle, das ist das Standardformat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich jetzt für den Dell Monitor in der verstellbaren Version entschieden: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...id&dclid=COi4p7CHp-wCFXjBuwgdvGIM3w&_knopii=1

Hoffentlich ist das eine gute Entscheidung gewesen – vielen Dank auf jeden Fall an alle Helfer und speziell an Herbboy, dass er die Community/das Forum so toll am Leben erhält!


----------

